# [SOLVED] cisco pix 501 dos command help



## Guest (Dec 1, 2006)

What are the correct commands to edit, delete or enter in new users.


----------



## jatzzzz (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: cisco pix 501 dos command help*

username jack1 password sarah--created one user
username jack2 passwrod jacky--creates another one.
To delete:
no username jack1
no username jack2
To edit:
username jack1 password jack1
username jack2 password jacqueline.


----------

